# Couple of Questions on BGA



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

My 29 gallon tank is currently blacked out due to BGA and even though I know that this black out will get rid of the BGA for now, I don't want to chance it coming back again. I've read a few articles on this bacteria but some seem to contradict others, i.e., most articles say that nitrates bottoming out in your tank will cause BGA but then I've also read that running your nitrates too high can cause it also, is this correct?

I know that my nitrates were on the high side, sometimes almost as high as 40 ppms. I also ran a powerhead in my tank, I have one in my smaller tank too. Where is the best place to put a powerhead, is it better to keep it at the top of the tank or more towards the bottom?

I've got this bacteria since I bought my new Rena XP2, is it the lack of water movement that may have caused the BGA? These filters are great, however, they do not create a lot of water movement and seeing that my tank is cleaned weekly by a 50% water change and my nitrates are high, I really would like to get to the bottom on why I keep getting this BGA. I hate this stuff! Can the high nitrates be the culprit?


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

LindaC,

Always tough to diagnose these problems, but a few questions might help.
How long has the tank been setup?
What is current plant load
What is the current fish load 
How much do you feed

It's my opinon that BGA develops more readily in a tank that has either a high organics load and/or an inferior biological filter to deal with it.


----------

